

Better Code Review for lazy engineers - yanazendo
http://BetterCodeReview.org

======
bejuizb123
Nice app. This is more like a 'Better Code Review for a newbie-to-the-
codebase/language engineer'. I expect a senior/peer engineer to understand and
correct my code. If he is not putting the effort to understand, then you are
in the wrong team.

